# If I said I had a LaFond Lightening 2?



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

How many of you would know what I was talking about? It is not a lightening 4 but a 2.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

2 blade broad head


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

I was wondering how many guys had heard of the LaFond Lightening 2. Olie only made one stamp of them and gave one to my dad. I discovered it after going through some of his stuff. Back then, very few guys ever bow hunted in Michigan - especially compared to now.


----------

